# Secret spot



## kayakfisher33 (Feb 7, 2012)

Made it out to my spot right before sunset. Once the sunset the redfish turned on. From 5:15-630 the bite was on fire. It stopped for an hour then at 730 it was deadly. I caught at least 10 redfish. 8 which were around 36 inches or bigger. Smallest was lows 30s. Ended the day with a 38,39, and 40 incher. All were caught on frozen mullet.


----------



## kayakfisher33 (Feb 7, 2012)

More photos


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks like you had an awesome trip. Nice reds !


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Oh yeah. The secret spot right behind that parked car.


----------



## Sharknado (Jan 7, 2014)

Fun stuff. Way to go!!, bait ?


----------



## kayakfisher33 (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks guys. Bait was cut frozen mullet. A few catfish in the mix but they weren't too bad


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Sherman or Fuel Pier if I had to guess haha. Nice job on those reds :thumbsup:


----------

